# New DIY background finally done!



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

I finally got my 40 long up and running with the DIY background. The background was carved out of styrofoam and then concreted. I painted the background with dryloc to seal it. The rock on the the right was carved out of concrete and then coated in dryloc.[/img]


----------



## AE0N (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks really good, i like it a lot :thumb:


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

How long did it take for the pH to balance out?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

That looks really good. Nice work.


----------



## iturnrocks (Apr 9, 2007)

Is the concrete just for texture or does it serve another purpose? I was thinking of doing one with just paint and mabye melting the foam for texture. Id kinda like mine to look like cypress roots or something.

BTW, that does look great.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

It took the pH a couple of weeks to settle out. The concrete is likely not necessary, but I liked the addittional weight that the concrete added. It takes some of the load off of the silicone.


----------



## Leviathan25 (Jan 22, 2007)

love it, hope you don't mind me copying a few of your ideas, how/what did you use for the color results? And to the guy asking if concrete has any other purpose, it more rock like than just styrafoam and adds needed weight to aid in the prevention of your background floating.
.
Have to say it again...awesome background!!!!!!


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice. :thumb:


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Leviathan25, I used quickrete brand concrete dye. A few drops go a long way. Make sure to get the latex based dryloc. I could only find it in white but I've read that they make it in a grey color. It's easiler to just get white and then dye it yourself. This way you get several shades of grey.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## aikirich2002 (Oct 1, 2007)

That is an outstanding background. It is natural looking and professionally done.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

nice work, certainly fresh unique look...
rocky shelfs on the left look great, and will provide good hiding spots :thumb:


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

Great looking BG. Can you show us or tell us where your fliter and other equipment are located, and also how you are making sure that there will be good water flow behind and in front of the background.
thanks


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

There isn't any water behind the background, it is solid. The filter takes its intake through the holes on the right side of the background when looking at the photos. There's a small chamber that houses the filter intake about 12 inches tall by 2 inches wide . I don't use any power heads the HOB filter gives plenty of circulation, especially since I do weekly water changes. I have the heater outside of the background for now but would eventually like to use a canister on this tank and I'll get an inline heater when I swap filters. In my opinion people tend to overcirculate their tanks which really doesn't provide any benefit to their fish, they are cichlids not trout. The extra circulation does help fish **** get to the filter instead of lay on the sand.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

There isn't any water behind the background, it is solid. The filter takes its intake through the holes on the right side of the background when looking at the photos. There's a small chamber that houses the filter intake about 12 inches tall by 2 inches wide . I don't use any power heads the HOB filter gives plenty of circulation, especially since I do weekly water changes. I have the heater outside of the background for now but would eventually like to use a canister on this tank and I'll get an inline heater when I swap filters. In my opinion people tend to overcirculate their tanks which really doesn't provide any benefit to their fish, they are cichlids not trout. The extra circulation does help fish **** get to the filter instead of lay on the sand.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

There isn't any water behind the background, it is solid. The filter takes its intake through the holes on the right side of the background when looking at the photos. There's a small chamber that houses the filter intake about 12 inches tall by 2 inches wide . I don't use any power heads the HOB filter gives plenty of circulation, especially since I do weekly water changes. I have the heater outside of the background for now but would eventually like to use a canister on this tank and I'll get an inline heater when I swap filters. In my opinion people tend to overcirculate their tanks which really doesn't provide any benefit to their fish, they are cichlids not trout. The extra circulation does help fish **** get to the filter instead of lay on the sand.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

There isn't any water behind the background, it is solid. The filter takes its intake through the holes on the right side of the background when looking at the photos. There's a small chamber that houses the filter intake about 12 inches tall by 2 inches wide . I don't use any power heads the HOB filter gives plenty of circulation, especially since I do weekly water changes. I have the heater outside of the background for now but would eventually like to use a canister on this tank and I'll get an inline heater when I swap filters. In my opinion people tend to overcirculate their tanks which really doesn't provide any benefit to their fish, they are cichlids not trout. The extra circulation does help fish **** get to the filter instead of lay on the sand.


----------

